# bank accounts



## CdCase123 (Dec 10, 2009)

anybody have any suggestions as to setting up a bank account? one that would be (needless to say) suitable for the traveling lifestyle, both within the US and/or _internationally_. I am trying to save up money - (here in the US) - for future international travel and anything involving finance and generally, paperwork, seizes to capture my attention. I dont care if its corporate or run by satan, so dont feel guilty for dropping some big names. thanks.


----------



## bote (Dec 10, 2009)

my only advice is compare the user fees. Some charge you a flat monthly rate, some charge you a lot per transaction etc. 
try to find one that doesn´t take too big a chunk.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 10, 2009)

I opened up checking account at BB&T because I got so sick of losing the cash I made on the street. I'm afraid it's a banking branch only available all over the south, though. Not sure where you are. Fees are pretty minimal.


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 10, 2009)

well your never gonna find one branch county wide let alone across borders. so I sujest if possible a credit union they are by far the best. most have free checking and no atm fees, along with a min balance of like $2

if no available find free checking and if you can avoid atms just hit up somewhere like CVS/walgreens ect... that you can buy something and get cash back, there are almost never fees from any bank for that. 

also I say after you get a checking account sing up for and ING savings acc. online.
its free and it just links up to your checking acc, also transfusing funds is free. you also get a car so you don't have to always do a back and forth.
their interest is much higher than you bank will be so its worth checking out


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Dec 10, 2009)

I use Bank of America. As far as I know, they don't charge me any monthly bs. Just make sure if you are going to use an ATM card, don't go over your amount. I've learned the hard way.. 
I'm not sure how many BofA there are internationally though.


----------



## menu (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree with wider once again and Chase would be a safe bet. they do international as well. like "chase of manhattan". although I use Wells Fargo. its been around for ever so it doesnt seem to likely that they'll flop or go bankrupt like a lot of banks seem to be doing. especially credit unions.


----------



## compass (Dec 10, 2009)

Since you're looking at this for international travel, check the fees they charge for international withdraws. I've heard that HSBC had the best international rates, but I think they were hit pretty bad with the bank thing, and so much could have changed, with all banks in general. Why don't you just stop being such a lazy whiny little baby who wants us to hold your hand through this and figure it out yourself, or ask your dad about it, he knows about money, you damned yuppie.


----------



## Apples (Dec 10, 2009)

i would try to get an account that doesn't have a minimum balance. A lot of banks like having the minimum balance at 100$ which to me sucks because that a 100$ you can't really spend.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Dec 10, 2009)

DO NOT! go for bank of america..credit unions are usually really good


----------



## drunken marauder (Dec 10, 2009)

Credit unions are normally local.. I like Bank of America.. My account is free for 5 years cause I told them I was going to be a student soon...


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah no matter what bank you get your gonna get charged ATM fees from whatever banks atm it is.
if you do what I said with ING your covered up to 250k by the FDIC (government) if anything goes down like AIG


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 16, 2009)

Bank of America. it's everywhere in the country


----------



## stove (Dec 16, 2009)

Find a bank or credit union which reimbuses your ATM fees. That's honestly the best ay to go, coupled with an ING account if you manage to save enough that interest will really matter (every little bit helps, blah blah blah...)


----------



## keg (Dec 16, 2009)

get a pair of swim trunks.ones that have a little zipper pocket.wear those as underwear and put most of your money there.you can get robbed,pass out drunk and people will go thru your pockets and get only get whats in them.i went to thailand with alot of money because i was planing on living there but its not a great place so i stay on the streets for a couple weeks and never lost any money.its good to just in everyday life because when you get really fuckin drunk you forget its there or its to hard to take down your pants...........FUCK BANKS


----------



## compass (Dec 16, 2009)

It's stupid to have EVERYTHING on your person at all times. Some thieves know that rich (even poor people here are rich relative to people in alot of other countries) travelers have hidden wallets, pockets, whatever. In some places thieves will strip you naked and take every last thing you have. You have to have some sort of back up.


----------



## skiptown (Dec 17, 2009)

even though they are evil corporate scumfucks I am pretty satisfied with Bank of America. They have branches pretty much everywhere in america so you aren't being charged ATM fees. BUT if you do go out of the country they charge you ten smackin' bucks to withdrawl cash so when I'm out of the states I usually try to take out money once a week or so. I have a student account so I'm not charged anything (didn't have to prove studentdom either) and there is no 'minimum balance' of a hundred bucks or any of that bullshit. However, if you overdraw your balance they will charge you like 35 bucks ever time, even if you overdrew it by ten cents for buying a pack of gum or some shit. Usually you can call customer service and yell at them for a while and they'll return the fee. Another thing I do when travelling internationally is sew money under the patches on my pants. I have never had a problem with but don't lose your fucking pants. I agree with all people here who said credit unions are the much better, socially responsible and nice thing to do. But im still stickin' with my big asshole bank.


----------

